# How to carry cameras while biking



## lvcrtrs (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, UHAUL put the hitch on the car and the bike rack came yesterday. I was wondering what the best way to carry my camera was. I have the bag that sits on the rack over the back tire but anything in there gets bounced around. I thought about putting a thick hunk of foam on the bottom of the bag but dont' want to do anything to hurt the camera. Any ideas?


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 16, 2009)

How about a backpack?


----------



## NateWagner (Jun 16, 2009)

there's a system called cotton carrier camera system





It seems to be pretty effective, though I'm pretty sure I would rather have a neck strap on it.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 16, 2009)

Not a bad set-up for $120


----------



## Omitinibu (Jun 16, 2009)

agree good price.. a lowe flipside 400aw is nice as well a lil  costly but worth the money


----------



## Blank (Jun 16, 2009)

I was really expecting something gimicky, but after watching that video and thinking about your day to day use of a camera, that is a pretty good product. Especially when you have 2 bodies to handle, have them bashing into each other. I like it.


----------



## bhop (Jun 17, 2009)

Do you mean to carry all your gear or to take pics while riding?  I sometimes ride with my camera, with one lens, strapped across my chest like a messenger bag.  (have done it with d200, FE, canonet, and yashica electro)   If you just want to carry your stuff to your destination, i'd just use a backpack.


----------



## lvcrtrs (Jun 17, 2009)

Ride AND take pictures. Now that's talent! I'll work on standing still first :lmao:. I think a back pack it is. Although that cotton system is pretty cool. I just kept counting his frames per second in the video.


----------



## bhop (Jun 17, 2009)

lvcrtrs said:


> Ride AND take pictures. Now that's talent! I'll work on standing still first :lmao:. I think a back pack it is. Although that cotton system is pretty cool. I just kept counting his frames per second in the video.



It's not that hard really, wide angle lens, aim the camera, press the shutter with your thumb.  If your aperture's set pretty small (f/16 for example) you don't have to worry quite as much about focusing.  Most pics will probably be crooked, but that's fixable if you want to.  It's fun.








and of course, when you stop you can actually look through the camera


----------



## usayit (Jun 17, 2009)

Would a heavy backpack on an already high center of gravity while on a bike be uncomfortable or feel unsteady?


----------



## poplarparkfilms (Jun 18, 2009)

lvcrtrs said:


> Well, UHAUL put the hitch on the car and the bike rack came yesterday. I was wondering what the best way to carry my camera was. I have the bag that sits on the rack over the back tire but anything in there gets bounced around. I thought about putting a thick hunk of foam on the bottom of the bag but dont' want to do anything to hurt the camera. Any ideas?



I know I have carried my Rebel K2 in just a small backpack and gone biking with it on my BMX and the sensor fell out of the body while riding. Must have been riding too hard. The backpack was small and like super compact.


----------



## epp_b (Jun 18, 2009)

I just swing my shoulder bag around to my back.  Works pretty well most of the time.


----------



## roentarre (Jun 19, 2009)

Hang the trap and place it on the back


----------

